# Chickenbone Sat afternoon



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out in hopes of doing a little sight castings for pomps. We probably walked west about a mile while wading out to our knees. Assuming that the fierce north wind and low tide would push the fish out a little deeper, we would blind cast as far out as we could. The only pomps that we saw though ran by just 50 feet in front of out while our lines were still out. After they passed by a decent sized ray came cruising through so I tossed my jig a few feet in front of it hoping for some shadowing pomps. I bounced my jig once and was hooked up, but not to a pomp. I saw a dark silhouette and knew right away what it was. My first cobia, all 18 inches of it. Good stuff. Called it a day after that.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the first cobia !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

We went west of there last Sunday, that is Fort Pickens, but there was a bad stench of so many dead fish and red tide making us cough. Hopefully the red tide is all gone by now. Is it?


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

way to go on first cobia


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Last weekend, at the okaloosa island pier I did the same thing...tossed my jig next to the ray, bounced it, andcaught a lil cobe about 13".....there were several others w/ him too. They we were so purdy swimmin in a little wad like that....:takephoto


----------

